# Bologna - Inter: 27 ottobre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bologna - Inter, anticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. La partita si disputerà martedì 27 ottobre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.

I padroni di casa arrivano dalla prima vittoria in Serie A centrata lo scorso fine settimana a Carpi. L'Inter, invece, da quattro partite senza vittoria.

Dove vedere Bologna - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.

A seguire, tutte le news, le info, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Questa la vincono in carrozza.. Il Bologna è robetta al momento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

2 fisso con gol da centrocampo di Mr 40 milioni .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Questa la vinceranno dai.


----------



## Mou (26 Ottobre 2015)

La vincono in carrozza.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Partita non semplice a mio avviso. Può scapparci l'X.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2015)

Quell'asino di Destro lo segnerà almeno un gol in Serie A?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quell'asino di Destro lo segnerà almeno un gol in Serie A?



Pensare che sono andati a casa sua per prenderlo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quell'asino di Destro lo segnerà almeno un gol in Serie A?



6 Gennaio 2016


----------



## mr.wolf (26 Ottobre 2015)

2 super fisso


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quell'asino di Destro lo segnerà almeno un gol in Serie A?



No , è riuscito a farsi panchinare da Mancosu  "eh ma se non ci fosse stato Totti che gli rubava il posto da titolare, a quest'ora era il migliore in Italia" mamma mia le stupidaggini che ho sentito


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Ottobre 2015)

pareggio anche qui...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2015)

abbastanza scontato che vincerà l'Inter


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Da Costa; Ferrari, Oikonomou, Rossettini, Masina; Diawara, Taider, Rizzo; Mounier, Mancosu, Giaccherini

Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Ranocchia, Jesus; Brozovic, Melo, Kondogbia; Ljajic, Icardi, Perisic*


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Giaccherini


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Da Costa; Ferrari, Oikonomou, Rossettini, Masina; Diawara, Taider, Rizzo; Mounier, Mancosu, Giaccherini
> 
> Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Ranocchia, Jesus; Brozovic, Melo, Kondogbia; Ljajic, Icardi, Perisic*



Destrorso è finito in panca pure al Bologna


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

mirante??


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2015)

Inter squadra ridicola.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Ottobre 2015)

Che squadraccia l'Inter mamma mia. E' sui nostri livelli, con l'unica differenza che sono più accorti difensivamente.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Bologna con un attaccante decente potrebbe anche vincerla la partita, l'Inter senza Jovetic e' veramente scarsa. Kongdobia scherzato da Giaccherini


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2015)

Milano attualmente è la capitale del calcio brutto.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Melo


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

Col sedere che hanno la portano a casa


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2015)

Che scarpari questi del Polonia


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco. Pazzesco.

Mai vista una roba simile.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Col sedere che hanno la portano a casa



cvd


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

CVD

scontatissimo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2015)

Non se ne può davvero più.


----------



## Kaw (27 Ottobre 2015)

Giocano meglio in 10...

Ma che scarpone il difensore del Bologna


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

Gastaldello che somaro assurdo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Inter prima in classifica


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2015)

La differezza tra noi e l'Inter è che loro non regalano gol.. non hanno il Zapata di turno che regala la palla


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo in Ciccio degrado Brienza


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Bologna è la candidata numero 1 insieme al Carpi per retrocedere, ed è la squadra col gioco peggiore di tutte, oltre al fatto che , il giovanissimo Diawara a oarte, e forse Donsah , non hanno calciatori da serie A , e il fatto di batterli soffrendo in 10 è solo un aggravante, l'Inter appena proverà a "giocare" come fatto col Bologna , ma con squadre migliori, ( Sassuolo , l'Empoli, Napoli, Lazio) prenderà tante di quelle legnate sui denti che se le ricorderanno


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sento puzza di gol dell'ex


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Mi chiedo se il Bologna riuscirà ad arrivare a 15 gol segnati in campionato...


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2015)

Destro manco nell'Entella giocherebbe titolare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il gol è una roba che non si vede nemmeno in Coppa Cervati


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Ottobre 2015)

spero che delio rossi venga esonerato.


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Destro manco nell'Entella giocherebbe titolare.



L'Entella? Scomodi squadre troppo forti per lui! Probabilmente non riuscirebbe manco a giocare nel Velletri.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ammazzati Destro!

Ammazzati! Sta pippa!


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Destro


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2015)

Destro vai ad arare i campi vai


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Bologna - Inter 0-1 FINALE *


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2015)

E' allucinante, ALLUCINANTE


----------



## Kaw (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Bologna è una delle squadre più scarse che io ricordi.

E su Destro non ho parole...


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di gol dell'ex


Che gol che s'è magnato


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

quanto è scarso destro


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Ottobre 2015)

Dio santo come si fa a tirare addosso al portiere, Destro giocatore ignobile e di lega pro


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Si può dire quello che si vuole,fortuna" ecc. ma caratterialmente ci pisciano in testa a noi.

[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] Attenzione alle parole censurate!


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2015)

_"Un attaccante moderno" "Il futuro della nostra nazionale"_ (cit.)

Non dimentico alcuni giudizi dati dai nostri grandissimi giornalai sportivi, sempre pronti ad esaltare il primo cessazzo che azzecca una stagione decente


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La differezza tra noi e l'Inter è che loro non regalano gol.. non hanno il Zapata di turno che regala la palla



molta più qualità davanti e nella trequarti, hanno ljajic jovetic perisic noi ad oggi solo bacca, recuperando menez e niang ce la giochiamo come livello, loro hanno un centrale esperto come miranda che gli ha sistemato la difesa, noi non riusciamo a trovare il partner di romagnoli..


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

Gilardino in ciabatte è 25 volte meglio di questa pippa imbarazzante


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Dio santo come si fa a tirare addosso al portiere, Destro giocatore ignobile e di lega pro



Ma che dici, è fortissimo, e solo per colpa di Totti, che voleva giocare sempre e gli metteva i piedi in testa , non giocava   
Lo stesso Totti che è stato panchinato a turno da Ibarbo e Doumbia col mal si schiena, giusto per far notare ancora di più la scarsezza di Destro.

[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] ti è stato detto di non usare i tag in tutti i post. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sabato contro la Roma prendono un'asfaltata che manco Dio lo sa.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2015)

No ma Bacca è Destro 2.0, uguali proprio


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sabato contro la Roma prendono un'asfaltata che manco Dio lo sa.



La Roma si deve andare a nascondere se non vince con questi.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> No ma Bacca è Destro 2.0, uguali proprio



Ahahahah.. Che degrado.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Ottobre 2015)

Questa Inter al primo posto è un crimine contro l'umanità. Ciò non toglie il fatto che il Bologna sia aberrante. Destro è l'esempio lampante dell'inesistenza della meritocrazia nel mondo. Uno come sto tizio l'erba dei campi di Serie A non sarebbe degno nemmeno di fumarla.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Roma si deve andare a nascondere se non vince con questi.



Pure voi peró 0-0


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2015)

è il loro anno, non c'è niente da fare


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è il loro anno, non c'è niente da fare



Ma no dai, sicuramente con la fortuna quest'anno vanno a nozze, per dire lo scorso anno Destro avrebbe fatto il gol beffa al 94esimo. 

Però per lo scudetto onestamente no, non ci siamo proprio. Ad oggi la Roma per me ha pochi rivali, per assurdo la Juventus nonostante un avvio tragico ha tutto il tempo di recuperare visto che le distanze non sono poi cosi folli e diventare l'antagonista pure quest'anno.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Non criticatelo così Destro...se gliela mettono sulla linea di porta, non sbaglia mai...


----------



## Dany20 (28 Ottobre 2015)

L'Inter non ha mai giocato bene quest'anno ma è prima. . Scommetto 5€ che Destro segnerà contro il Milan.


----------



## Milan7champions (28 Ottobre 2015)

L'Inter puo' arrivare al massimo al quarto posto, Roma Napoli Juve non hanno rivali.


----------



## Tobi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è il loro anno, non c'è niente da fare



Finiranno dietro Roma Napoli Fiorentina e Juve


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Ottobre 2015)

miglior difesa, il modo giusto per vincere i campionati.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> miglior difesa, il modo giusto per vincere i campionati.



Lo scorso giugno tutti ci siamo disperati per la figuraccia fatta con Kondogbia. In realtà c'era da disperarsi quando fester aveva chiamato l'amico Ausilio dicendogli che, per un atto di cortesia e fratellanza, ci saremmo fatti da parte nella corsa a Miranda. Lui sì che ci avrebbe sistemato tante cose...


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> miglior difesa, il modo giusto per vincere i campionati.



Hanno troppi limiti per vincere. Avranno problemi anche ad arrivare terzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo scorso giugno tutti ci siamo disperati per la figuraccia fatta con Kondogbia. In realtà c'era da disperarsi quando fester aveva chiamato l'amico Ausilio dicendogli che, per un atto di cortesia e fratellanza, ci saremmo fatti da parte nella corsa a Miranda. Lui sì che ci avrebbe sistemato tante cose...


Meglio di quelli che abbiamo, ma non c'era da disperarsi.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Meglio di quelli che abbiamo, ma non c'era da disperarsi.



Forse disperarsi non è il termine giusto, però sarebbe stato perfetto per noi, sia per l'affidabilità che garantisce, sia perchè con lui di fianco, avrebbe tratto giovamento anche Romagnoli.
Poi al di là di tutto, anche in quel caso l'operato di galliani è stato ridicolo...solo noi facciamo gli amiconi e i favori a tutti...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo scorso giugno tutti ci siamo disperati per la figuraccia fatta con Kondogbia. In realtà c'era da disperarsi quando fester aveva chiamato l'amico Ausilio dicendogli che, per un atto di cortesia e fratellanza, ci saremmo fatti da parte nella corsa a Miranda. Lui sì che ci avrebbe sistemato tante cose...



Avevo completamente rimosso la chiamata ad Ausilio, grazie per avermela ricordata


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Avevo completamente rimosso la chiamata ad Ausilio, grazie per avermela ricordata



Di nulla, è sempre bene ricordare che noi siamo amici di tutti e di sgarbi non ne facciamo...


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Ottobre 2015)

Icardi senza gli spazi che apriva Palacio, che si sbatteva come un dannato, fa una fatica boia


----------

